# Moszkowski Piano Concerto Recordings?



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

I have been sticking with Markus Pawlik / Antoni Wit, pretty happy with that choice so far, 

I can’t find another good recording of this work. Maybe I suck at searching, or this PC is just really underrated/underplayed?

Any suggestions?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The first volume in Hyperion's invaluable series is still tops for my listening. Piers Lane nails it. There are at least half a dozen recordings now, but hearing this fun concerto live in concert is something I don't think will happen for me.








Moszkowski's work The Juggler is one of the cutest, witty things written for solo piano. It sounds so simple until you sit down and try to play it. It's finger (and brain) buster!


----------

